# POTTY TRAINING?!



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay, so I thought Charlie was potty trained and twice now, in 2 days, ever since coming back from the groomer, he has peed in his play pen. Any suggestions or clues as to why now he has started to pee in his play area? I am sooooo frustrated. One of the times, I was standing right there and he peed right in front of me. Also, he never gives a clue he has to go potty. We are just very good at taking him out often. He is almost 8 months old.
Thanx-
Lizzie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is regressing. Most of the Hav puppies do this around 7-8 months. Go back to what you did with him as a puppy (take him out even more often, have him with you at all times, contain him in a smaller space, give treats/party for potty, etc.). One week should do the trick, at least it did for Kubrick. Good luck!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Was this his first grooming? Sometimes they just get stressed and react several days later to the stressful event. Give him another day or two, and I bet it will stop. Jackson used to have bathroom accidents at that age right after small trips, playdates, etc. He's much better now that he's older.


----------



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

*Thank you*

No, it was his second grooming, but he sure does not like to be seperated from me. The old "Velcro" puppy. I am hoping that it is just stress, and this will not be a habit. Thanx so much for the input. It is very helpful.

Lizzie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Regressing after certain stressful events, I will have to put this one into my memory banks for sure! Thanks.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

All 4 of my little dogs regressed at the age of 8 to 9 months or so. Suddenly peeing or pooing in the house. Sometimes right after we had been outside. They forgot their potty command. 

If this is the case you have to go back to treating them like a new puppy. Always watching, frequent potty breaks. Brisk walks down the block and back to make "it" happen. Lots of rewards. I personally don't punish for accidents but I do repeat over and over as I am cleaning it up, "Oh no! Oh no, this is just horrible". In a very disappointed voice. This at least lets them know that I am unhappy about what I am seeing. Not sure if it makes a difference though. They certainly look guilty.:biggrin1:

If you are vigilant it usually is over in about 1 or 2 weeks at the most.

HTH,

Meeka


----------

